
Aaron-swartz-640.jpg (640×623) - wglb
http://media.salon.com/2013/02/aaron-swartz-640.jpg
======
zck
On google maps, with obligatory face-blurring:
[https://maps.google.com/maps?q=williamsburg&ll=40.723358,-73...](https://maps.google.com/maps?q=williamsburg&ll=40.723358,-73.952&spn=0.001888,0.004128&hnear=Williamsburg,+Brooklyn,+Kings+County,+New+York&t=m&z=19&layer=c&cbll=40.723392,-73.951894&panoid=PhFyhBrx1LGIwNaPiO_hcA&cbp=12,286.18,,0,2.16)

